# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > اطفال وامهات >  لا تـقل لطفلك لا تـبكي أنت رجل

## الوسادة

عندما يبكي ابنك عادة لا تقولين له :



(( لا تبك يا حبيبي .. أنت رجل ! ))



وهي جملة يرددها الأمهات والآباء كثيرا على مسامع أبنائهم الذكور 
في مختلف المجتمعات الغربية والشرقية ن دون معرفة الآثار النفسية 
والجسمية المترتبة على هذا الأمر ، فالتربية الذكورية في المجتمع تمنع 
الذكور من البكاء وتصرح به للإناث فقط على اعتبار أن البكاء ضعف لا يليق بالرجال . 
أن التعبير عن الانفعالات بالدموع يتيح للانسان فرصة للتنفيس عن مشاعر فياضة 
بداخله كبتها ، قد يؤدي إلى آثار نفسية جسيمة وخيمة ، وأن الطفل سواء 
كان ولداً أو بنتاً هو كائن حي مليء بالمشاعر والأحاسيس تتنوع بين الفرح 
والحزن والكآبة والمرح ، ولذلك يجب أن يسمح الآباء لأبنائهم ذكورا أم اناثا 
بالتعبير بالبكاء وقتما يتطلب الموقف ذلك ، للتنفيس عن تلك المشاعر ، 
والا يخصوا الإناث بإذراف الدموع حتى لا يكن مستضعفات ويحاولن استعطاف 
الآخرين من خلال بكائهن ، ومما يذكر أن البكاء يحرر الجسم من شحنة سالبة 
داخلية ، ربما تترجم إلى أعمال عنيفة أو عقد نفسية في المستقبل ..




دمتم

----------


## تاج النساء

اكيد الرجل لايبكي ولكنه بالنهاية انسان

----------


## الوسادة

:SnipeR (39):  :SnipeR (39):  :SnipeR (39):  :SnipeR (39):  :SnipeR (39):  :SnipeR (39): 
*يسلمو انوسة عالمرور بس ما فهمت على ردك للموضوع*

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

شكرا جزيلا

----------


## الوسادة

*عفوا نورت مستر*

----------


## تاج النساء

> *يسلمو انوسة عالمرور بس ما فهمت على ردك للموضوع*


يعني لازم الرجل ما يبكي لانه زلمة بس بالاخر هو اسمه انسان ومن حقه يبكي بس مو قدام حدا

----------


## الوسادة

:SnipeR (71):  :SnipeR (71):  :SnipeR (71):  :SnipeR (71):  :SnipeR (71):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center]* 
*بكره هالطفل بصدّق حاله ومع اول مرة بحكيله واحد انت بعدك طفل بتصيبه حاله نفسيه وصدام مع ذاته هل هو كبير ام صغير!!*

*لاحظت هالشغلة كتير..*

*يسلمو ع الموضوع* 
*[/align]*

----------


## الوسادة

*عفوا هدوئتنا نورت له له معلش اتحملهم الأطفال هدول حبايبنا*

----------


## sea2010

مشكوره اختي على الموضوع
فعلا نبهتيني لامر مهم كتير
لازم الطفل يفضفض بالبكاء
يسلمووووووووووووووووو

----------

